# Thread to share experiences of sex between ENFP & INTJ (18+ only - adult content)



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Kind of like when King Tutankhamun's tomb was found... they found a giant room replete with nothing but gold and riches.


. . . and then they died horrible deaths. not that i'm implying anything :tongue:.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Well yea... when someone from the royalty dies, they are enshrined with all their most valuable items, and the god Nephthys curses any who takes it... 

Unless a person is cursed upon unlocking the key to the INTJ and doing so much as making a mild mistake in the presence of it... if that is the case, it's a risk I'm willing to take. Go big or go home lol.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> I've only been aware of such a thing as INTJ since a month and a half ago. So I can only hypothesize as to what it would be like, given what I know...
> 
> Probably if a tiger and a velociraptor all of a sudden got cross-species freaky, and the tiger's razor claws and knife teeth gave a loving mauling to the velociraptor, while the velociraptor's long, slithery tongue was diddling the tiger's hoo hoo... and it was diddling so ferociously it actually sparked a fire, and as the two feral beasts went at it more fiercely, the more the inferno would increase... until it becomes a giant flaming ball of fire whose sheer weight makes it start rolling on account of it's own kinetic energy...
> 
> ...


:laughing: I laughed so much reading this. Then I remembered... "Dinosaur Robot Sex" is a thing on the internet (I only know this second-hand :dry and laughed even more. 

Dinosaurs fucking Robots - Gallery | eBaum's World

^Those are like PG-rated just FYI lol



Despotic Ocelot said:


> The things I could do with something like that given the chance haha... I just would like to see a personality like that brought out of their armor and see that same fire in a non-competitive context... it's such an untapped resource of purity lol. Because this is a type that is separate from humanity, they don't have all the shitty tendencies you can come to expect from people as a whole... they lived their whole life in a room, how can they have picked it up lol... so it's like you're taking someone who has the purity and sincerity of a newborn baby, except they're a fully grown person and don't have to learn the ABCs like a baby would. So you get the sincerity and pureness of a baby, but without having to clean diapers or teach it how to put on pants.
> 
> I'm extroverted and personable, but I always mentally account for the dishonest-based things that are popular that people do, and am tired of doing that. So I think that's what probably propels the fascination ENFP has with INTJ. They see this purity in them that makes them seem alien... and so are hopelessly drawn to them as a fly to a light bulb lol.


LOL! have you heard of the movie "Room"? It's not healthy to spend your whole life in a room. It probably lead to the opposite of purity. In fact, the lead actress in that movie (Brie Larson) said she's an introvert in real life and loves her alone time, but she spent a month in a room to prepare for her role, and towards the end she was starting to lose it lol. (It's actually a really interesting interview if you're interested - it was with Studio Q). 

I think introverted intuition is detached from society because all the social input becomes concepts, images, and ideas that may or may not have any real-world relevance. I guess that seems like purity, it's a clarity-of-mind thing. Purity after all is a concept; you label something corrupt, then that's going to manifest in your life. You don't, it stays "pure".


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*Update: *​
_Wish me luck guys._


* *


----------



## INTPoetry (Mar 25, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> _Wish me luck guys._


ENFP: [on the phone] oh, over right away? Amazing! I'm so excited!
[doorbell rings, enter a figure in a nazi uniform]
INTJ: I have come to fix your grammar. 
ENFP: You're so misunderstood and adorable! [fans self]
[INTJ exits]

_CUT_, follow the script. 
INTJ: The script is wrong.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Ewww Mirrage intimacy...


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> *Update: *​
> _Wish me luck guys._
> 
> 
> * *


I can't believe you're leaking our sex tape to the public!! :shocked:

At the very least, sell it to paparazzi for an obscene sum of money, get something out of it if you're gonna break our privacy... so un-INTJ of you to not even get some value back for a product lol.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> I can't believe you're leaking our sex tape to the public!! :shocked:
> 
> At the very least, sell it to paparazzi for an obscene sum of money, get something out of it if you're gonna break our privacy... so un-INTJ of you to not even get some value back for a product lol.


 ....

:hugs: ....?


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

That's the secret code we put to hide our sex tape. We uploaded it to pornhub, and then made it so the only way you could find it was to put 'ENFP INTJ making love' into the search and press enter... then it takes you right to Despotic Ocelot and Catwalk doin' it like they do on the Discovery Channel (we ain't nothin' but mammals)

I was just kidding though, I don't care lol... we only have one life to live, who gives a shit who catches you having sex. Besides, someone like the tiger here... I'd _want_ to show off, otherwise what's the point of having such a creature? lol :tongue:


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

> This is the thread to share sexual experiences and sex between ENFP and INTJ. Was it amazing? What turned each partner on? Etc.


 @MadMadMadness - he _ricochet _the cam with his foot about 2 minutes into it (ENFP™ is a _tad_ clumsy - I set-up everything marvelously). Sorry about it - supplying another *update* soon. You guys are monsters. 

__________________

Complied.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

It was so strange - I was an *animal*; completely overcum by instantaneous emotional stimuli + karate feeling-judo; so overwhelming my (F) of mating calls was _radiating_ luxuriantly right out of my chest cavity in the thick, sweltering sex air - the animalistic sounds of passionate, _unbound_ coitus being joined by high-functional desirous cognitive duality like a male Elephant in musk! Just mammals in the jungle during mating season! So _natural_! So odd! I was no longer INTJ, I felt almost, _human_ ...


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

@MadMadMadness ...

_Feliz?_ (_happy now..._)


----------



## MadMadMadness (Jan 10, 2016)

lilysocks said:


> http://bloodnok.net/wav/ole05.wav
> 
> op, you've had similar input from intjs, but you've ignored it. if you didn't like the fact that it wasn't the anecdotal porn you'd been looking for, too bad. you invited more deep-level commentary yourself by openly stating how 'strange' and 'baffling' you find the lack of response.
> 
> INTPoetry's just as entitled to comment as the other non-intjs whose input you haven't challenged at all. you basically created a thread that's out of place for the community you put it in. that doesn't give you the right to diss the community for your loss of face.


LOL, I didn't lose my face. Not possible being my identity or pictures aren't on here. The fact you and others take this so seriously is what's stupid. You act like sexual dynamics between MBTI types is a 'taboo' topic to discuss.* If you think it's so stupid - why are you wasting your time responding? That's the biggest joke here that I've seen. INTJs usually ignore something that is stupid and not worth their brain power. You probably think more of this thread than you're willing to admit!*

I wasn't seeking porn responses - thanks for assuming, I was being descriptive as possible when describing my own experiences. People don't have to be as descriptive as they want back. Besides, I'm under an anonymous handle. My picture and identity aren't revealed. 

*BOTTOM LINE [EMPHASIZED]: if you think something is stupid, why are you wasting your time and brain power on it?*

YOU and @INTPoetry are the ones who aren't open to other people's ideas. You immediately dismissed / attacked the second I posted this thread. Sweet projection you have going on, there, both of you. Accusing me of something you are both doing yourself; you both weren't open to the idea of this thread in the first place, and now you're telling me I'm not open to your disapproval of me starting this thread. What a joke. 

Shoo mosquito.


----------



## MadMadMadness (Jan 10, 2016)

@lilysocks and @INTPoetry, my INTJ proposed to me the other night. I am wearing a huge rock on my finger. That's what happens to women who know how to keep their partners happy and satisfied, both cerebrally and sexually. Both of you sound like miserable wenches.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

_Oh my_. A feisty ENFP™.

-Crosses legs-


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

MadMadMadness said:


> Both of you sound like miserable wenches.


Do not worry, darling. _Many_ of us are rather *fun* - (i.e., less stiffy) - I shall supply some Spicy Sauciness™ here to keep it ''functional'' and getting jiggy with it! 

____________

Com.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

*Thread warning*

Please be nice to each other, and stop name calling.

Time to chill and watch daggy 80s clips and reevaluate.


----------



## INTPoetry (Mar 25, 2015)

MadMadMadness said:


> @lilysocks and @INTPoetry, my INTJ proposed to me the other night. I am wearing a huge rock on my finger. That's what happens to women who know how to keep their partners happy and satisfied, both cerebrally and sexually. Both of you sound like *miserable wenches*.












Guilty as charged.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

How'd I miss this thread?

I mean from OP whining about the lack of people wanting to share their sex lives like it's Sex and the City to the edgelords trying too hard, this is hilarious.

Also, the unironic use of wenches.


----------

